# Ce se ne accorge



## vivanacho

Ciao a tutti,
vorrei porvi una domanda sul verbo "accorgersene" alla forma impersonale: ero convinta che si dovesse dire *"Ci se ne accorge*". Ieri, però, nella rubrica che Giorgio De Rienzo tiene sul sito del _Corriere della Sera_, ho letto che la scelta giusta, secondo lui, è *"Ce se ne accorge"*. Ecco la sua spiegazione: "la particella _ci _prende forma di _ce _quando è unita ad altre particelle atone, proprio come in questo caso". Non so, ma non mi pare che questo principio sia sempre valido: "Ci si lava", "ci si abitua", ecc. Forse c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge...
Potete darmi una mano? Qual è la forma giusta?
Grazie tante.


----------



## Necsus

Più che altro direi che qualcosa è sfuggito a De Rienzo nella sua non completa spiegazione, qualche volta gli succede, ma voglio pensare che sia dovuto al presumibilmente grande numero di risposte che deve dare in quella rubrica. 
Nella prima frase _ci_ diventa _ce_ per la presenza, più avanti, della particella _ne_, infatti come detto nella discussione pronomi combinati [cambio di vocale]:

«...sta di fatto che (Serianni VII,62) "Davanti a _lo, la, li, le_ e _ne_ la _i_ di un altro pronome atono si trasforma in _e_: _mi lo > me lo, ci ne > ce ne_, ecc. Inoltre, _le_ e _gli_ diventano _glie_ invariabile, che normalmente si scrive unito al pronome successivo"».


----------



## Azazel81

Scusate... ma non dovrebbe essere "ce ne si accorge"?


----------



## Necsus

Azazel81 said:


> Scusate... ma non dovrebbe essere "ce ne si accorge"?


No, perché (da questa discussione):

«In italiano in caso di combinazione di pronomi atoni, l'ordine è: prima i complementi di termine e il locativo 'ci/vi', poi i complementi oggetto, poi la particella 'si' e per ultimo il partitivo 'ne'. QUI puoi vedere un quadro riassuntivo di pronomi atoni/particelle».


----------



## Drossi79

In effetti col "ne" vine sempre usato "ce":

Ce ne laviamo le mani, ce ne accorgiamo...


----------



## Necsus

Non ti fidavi?


----------



## laurentius87

Io ho sempre detto (e sentito dire) _ce ne si accorge_... e credo che continuerò a farlo.


----------



## pantarhei

laurentius87 said:


> Io ho sempre detto (e sentito dire) _ce ne si accorge_... e credo che continuerò a farlo.



Assolutamente, e credo di non aver mai sentito l'altra variante. Lascerò anche io che De Rienzo dica "ce se ne accorge" quando s'intrattiene cogli amici, anche se dubito fortemente che lo dica sul serio!


----------



## laurentius87

Sarebbe interessante chiedere un consulto alla Crusca.

Tra l'altro se non sbaglio De Rienzo non è un linguista.


----------



## Azazel81

laurentius87 said:


> Io ho sempre detto (e sentito dire) _ce ne si accorge_... e credo che continuerò a farlo.


 
Concordo...  Oltretutto suona molto meglio.

Grazie Necsus, molto utile il tuo chiarimento... Anche se... Vedi qui sopra 
Ogni tanto sbagliare è bello 

EDIT: @ Laurentius87... anche a me piacerebbe avere chiarimenti dalla Crusca. Tra l'altro quella che qui risulta essere la forma corretta, mi suona molto Toscana... in Milanese non suona per niente bene.


----------



## pantarhei

Sono sicuro che se uno dicesse "ce se ne accorge" verrebbe considerato (a torto o a ragione) romanesco (cfr. http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_7/interventi/2299.shtml)


EDIT:



laurentius87 said:


> Tra l'altro se non sbaglio De Rienzo non è un linguista.



Infatti, secondo quanto riportato qui è stato docente di Letteratura Italiana e non Linguistica.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Spero vivamente che nessuno straniero che studia l'italiano veda questa pagina.


----------



## pantarhei

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Spero vivamente che nessuno straniero che studia l'italiano veda questa pagina.



E invece credo che, leggendola, uno straniero come un italiano possa accorgersi di quanto le grammatichette normative valgano un sol soldo, perché se la complessità di una lingua viva e non monolitica come l'Italiano non trova perfetta descrizione nelle migliaia di pagine redatte da linguisti nostrani e stranieri, ben più povero contributo esse riusciranno a fornire.


----------



## laurentius87

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Spero vivamente che nessuno straniero che studia l'italiano veda questa pagina.



Perché? È ancora una lingua viva, per fortuna.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

pantarhei  scrive:
_E invece credo che, leggendola, uno straniero come un italiano possa accorgersi di quanto le grammatichette normative valgano un sol soldo, perché se la complessità di una lingua viva e non monolitica come l'Italiano non trova perfetta descrizione nelle migliaia di pagine redatte da linguisti nostrani e stranieri, ben più povero contributo esse riusciranno a fornire_.

Scusami, panta, ma la tua frase non la capisco proprio.

Dunque, da pantarhei apprendiamo che De Rienzo non è un linguista ma "solo" un italianista: dal che si evince che sono i linguisti a dover dirimere le questioni. Bene. Tuttavia i linguisti italiani e stranieri scrivono migliaia di pagine di sciocchezze. Bene. Impariamo per di più che l'italiano è lingua monolitica e non viva. Allora, qual è la lingua viva con quale confrontiamo l'italiano? Secondo laurentius87 è l'taliano.  Impariamo che le grammatichette normative "valgono un sol soldo" (e pensare che io avrei detto "non valgono un soldo). 
Evidentemente ognuno è libero di fare come gli pare: "ce ne si accorge" è un mostro ma va bene pure lui, vah. Con tutte le brutte cose che ci sono....


----------



## laurentius87

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Dunque, da pantarhei apprendiamo che De Rienzo non è un linguista ma "solo" un italianista: dal che si evince che sono i linguisti a dover dirimere le questioni. Bene. Tuttavia i linguisti italiani e stranieri scrivono migliaia di pagine di sciocchezze. Bene. Impariamo per di più che l'italiano è lingua monolitica. Allora, qual è la lingua viva con quale confrontiamo l'italiano? Impariamo che le grammatichette normative "valgono un sol soldo" (e pensare che io avrei detto "non valgono un soldo).
> Evidentemente ognuno è libero di fare come gli pare: "ce ne si accorge" è un mostro ma va bene pure lui, vah.



Parlo per me.
Ho semplicemente fatto notare che De Rienzo è presentato sul Corriere come linguista ma non insegna linguistica né grammatica né storia della lingua, bensì letteratura.
Sicuramente sarebbe utile un consulto alla Crusca per chiarire un po' la questione, fermo restando il fatto che l'italiano è una lingua viva e che, da parlante nativo e abbastanza istruito, non ho mai sentito dire _ce se ne accorge_ ma solo _ce ne si accorge_.


----------



## phiona

laurentius87 said:


> ...non ho mai sentito dire _ce se ne accorge_ ma solo _ce ne si accorge_.


 Mi associo pienamente.


----------



## effeundici

*Ci se n'accorge*

dalle mie parti solo e soltanto così (ovvia, diciamo 99%) e lo usiamo parecchio perché nel parlato sostituisce in toto anche la forma _Ce ne accorgiamo_

Ciao


----------



## pantarhei

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Dunque, da pantarhei apprendiamo che De Rienzo non è un linguista ma *"solo"* un italianista
> 
> non ho mai detto _solo_; semplicemente Egli è specializzato in LETTERATURA ITALIANA, mentre conosco altri signori, come un certo Gaetano Berruto, che hanno dedicato la vita a studiare prioritariamente LINGUISTICA ITALIANA.
> 
> dal che si evince che sono i linguisti a dover dirimere le questioni
> 
> Personalmente credo che la critica letteraria da parte di un linguista possa essere meno ricca di quella che proviene da uno studioso di Letteratura, come un Ingegnere Civile saprà sicuramente parlare dell'equazione di Schroedinger, ma non bene quanto un Ingegnere Chimico.
> 
> Impariamo per di più che l'italiano è lingua monolitica.
> Ho detto esattamente il contrario, ma presumo sia distrazione



Detto questo, immagina sia chiaro a tutti quanto sterili siano queste polemiche


----------



## Azazel81

pantarhei said:


> Detto questo, immagina sia chiaro a tutti quanto sterili siano queste polemiche


Concordo pienamente...

oltretutto se l'autorevole sig. Giorgio Spizzi invece di commentare inutilmente e polemicamente, senza fornire apporto alcuno, fosse così gentile da indicarci quale sia la "verità" sulla faccenda, potremmo tutti chiudere questo forum e lasciare che sia lui a fornire le soluzioni a tutti gli utenti che chiedono aiuto con la nostra lingua.

Non per essere polemici, eh...


----------



## Azazel81

effeundici said:


> *Ci se n'accorge*
> 
> dalle mie parti solo e soltanto così (ovvia, diciamo 99%) e lo usiamo parecchio perché nel parlato sostituisce in toto anche la forma _Ce ne accorgiamo_
> 
> Ciao


 
Pardon Effeundici... sono io ad aver detto prima che "ce se ne accorge" suona quasi fiorentino... a quanto pare sbagliavo.. era solo una mia sensazione ovviamente non supportata da alcun riscontro.


----------



## effeundici

Azazel81 said:


> Pardon Effeundici... sono io ad aver detto prima che "ce se ne accorge" suona quasi fiorentino... a quanto pare sbagliavo.. era solo una mia sensazione ovviamente non supportata da alcun riscontro.


 
Mah, penso che sbagli si, _*ce* se ne accorge_ mi stritola proprio i timpani.

Ciao


----------



## marco.cur

Parliamo di questo, si parla di questo, se ne parla.
Ci accorgiamo di questo , ci si accorge di questo,  ce se ne accorge.


----------



## giovannino

Ho trovato due discussioni interessanti nel forum della Crusca: qui e qui



> Rohlfs (_Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti_, Torino, Einaudi, 1968, _Morfologia_, § 476):
> 
> Il nesso _ci si_ nel senso di un doppio _si_ resta indivisibile, per esempio _Ci se ne accorge, ci se lo ricorda, quando vi ci si abitua_


 


> La forma corretta è «_ci _se ne avvale» (_cfr. DOP_, _s.v. _«ci», penultimo rigo)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Chiedo sinceramente scusa ad Azazel81, a pantarhei e a laurentius87 e a tutti coloro che hanno contribuito a questo thread per il mio atteggiamento inutilmente polemico.


----------



## furs

#24, grazie -- tiro un sospiro di sollievo.. credevo proprio di essere rimasto l'unico a dire 'ci se ne....'


----------



## laurentius87

Da un veloce spoglio sugli autori controllati per libricino/libriccino, più qualche integrazione,

usano *ci se ne*:
- Pier Paolo Pasolini
- Italo Calvino
- Cesare Pavese
- Giacomo Leopardi

usano *ce ne si*:
- Giorgio Bocca
- Antonio Scurati
- Emilio Lussu
- Andrea De Carlo
- Franco Venturi
- Piero Boitani

non usano né l'uno né l'altro:
- moltissimi 

Inoltre, Aldo Gabrielli, nel Dizionario linguistico moderno del 1956, porta *ce se ne*.

Insomma questo tema ci mette un po' in crisi


----------



## giovannino

> Inoltre, Aldo Gabrielli, nel Dizionario linguistico moderno del 1956, porta *ce se ne*.


 
Davvero strano. Secondo il DOP :


*ce* (non *ci*) davanti a* la*, *le*, *li*, *lo*, *ne* ma sempre *ci *(non *ce*) davanti ad altri pronomi atoni (es.: *ci si mette*, *ci se ne mette*)


----------



## ursu-lab

Bisognebbe analizzare *attentamente *ogni verbo: se il verbo è procomplementare o semplicemente pronominale, se è un ci della forma impersonale, se è un ci di "noi", ecc..

Mi è venuto in mente un altro esempio molto comune: farsene una ragione ("farcene" noi).

"Ce ne si fa una ragione" (più di 52.000 risultati in google)
"ci se ne fa una ragione" (poco più di 7.000)

Con buona pace della Crusca, io la seconda non riesco proprio a dirla e per scriverla così ci ho pure dovuto pensare...

Non credo che si possano separare così allegramente i pronomi: il dop prima dice che ci davanti a ne è "ce ne" e poi che il "si" si può mettere in mezzo. E perché dovrei metterlo lì al centro (ci *se *ne)) in questo caso e non lasciare invece vicini il "ce ne" e lasciare il si passivante vicino all'oggetto? A quale criterio linguistico risponde?


----------



## giovannino

Devo ammettere che anch'io preferisco "ce ne si fa una ragione". Quello che non digerisco è il "ce se ne" di Gabrielli.

Per quanto riguarda i risultati su Google, come mi ha fatto notare una volta Necsus, bisogna andare all'ultima pagina della ricerca per avere un numero attendibile:

ce ne si fa una ragione 71

ci se ne fa una ragione 42


----------



## laurentius87

giovannino said:


> Devo ammettere che anch'io preferisco "ce ne si fa una ragione". Quello che non digerisco è il "ce se ne" di Gabrielli.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i risultati su Google, come mi ha fatto notare una volta Necsus, bisogna andare all'ultima pagina della ricerca per avere un numero attendibile:
> 
> ce ne si fa una ragione 71
> 
> ci se ne fa una ragione 42



Su Google Libri

ce ne si accorge *63*
ce se ne accorge *89*
ci se ne accorge *410*


----------



## ursu-lab

giovannino said:


> Davvero strano. Secondo il DOP :
> 
> 
> *ce* (non *ci*) davanti a* la*, *le*, *li*, *lo*,  *ne* ma sempre *ci *(non *ce*) davanti ad altri pronomi  atoni (es.: *ci si mette*, *ci se ne mette*)





> Rohlfs (_Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti_,  Torino, Einaudi, 1968, _Morfologia_, § 476):
> 
> Il nesso _ci si_ nel senso di un doppio _si_  resta indivisibile, per esempio _Ci se ne accorge, ci se lo ricorda,  quando vi ci si abitua_


E "*ce* lo* si *domanda/chiede"? 

Chi è che usa "ci se lo chiede"? (anche considerando il "lo" apostrofato, in *google libri* non arriva al centinaio, perché molti dei risultati in realtà non sono in italiano ma in altre lingue, tra cui anche dialetti italiani, mentre il "ce lo si" supera le 600 occorrenze )


(quando meno) ce lo si aspetta: 44.000
ci se l'aspetta (34) ci se lo aspetta (48): 82


Comunque, è con "farsi una ragione" che io, personalmente, userei "(prima o poi) ce ne si fa una ragione", mentre con "accorgersi di" direi "ci se ne". 
Insisto, dovremmo "smontare" i verbi e capire bene a cosa si riferiscono i vari clitici (soprattutto il "ci" e il "si") prima di deciderne l'ordine.


----------



## giovannino

ursu-lab said:
			
		

> Insisto, dovremmo "smontare" i verbi e capire bene a cosa si riferiscono i vari clitici (soprattutto il "ci" e il "si") prima di deciderne l'ordine.


 
 Magari potremmo partire dall'ordine dei clitici indicato nella _Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione:_

1) _mi_; 2) _gli, le_, dativi; 3) _vi_; 4) _ti_; 5) _ci_; 6) _si_ rifless.; 7) _lo, la, li, le_ accusativi; 8) _si_ impersonale; 9) _ne_. 

per appurare se quest'ordine è davvero così rigido.

L'ordine proposto dalla _GGIC _sembra contraddire l'affermazione di Rohlfs ("Il nesso _ci si_ nel senso di un doppio _si_ resta indivisibile") ma d'altra parte probabilmente _5)ci_ è il pronome personale, non il _ci _di _*si si>ci si._

Che rompicapo!


----------



## laurentius87

ursu-lab said:


> E "*ce* lo* si *domanda/chiede"?
> 
> Chi è che usa "ci se lo chiede"? (anche considerando il "lo" apostrofato, in *google libri* non arriva al centinaio, perché molti dei risultati in realtà non sono in italiano ma in altre lingue, tra cui anche dialetti italiani, mentre il "ce lo si" supera le 600 occorrenze )
> 
> 
> (quando meno) ce lo si aspetta: 44.000
> ci se l'aspetta (34) ci se lo aspetta (48): 82
> 
> 
> Comunque, è con "farsi una ragione" che io, personalmente, userei "(prima o poi) ce ne si fa una ragione", mentre con "accorgersi di" direi "ci se ne".
> Insisto, dovremmo "smontare" i verbi e capire bene a cosa si riferiscono i vari clitici (soprattutto il "ci" e il "si") prima di deciderne l'ordine.



In effetti _*ci se lo* _mi fa girare la testa tanto è brutto , e il procedimento grammaticale dovrebbe essere lo stesso di _ci se ne._


----------



## ursu-lab

giovannino said:


> l'ordine dei clitici indicato nella _Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione:_
> 
> 1) _mi_; 2) _gli, le_, dativi; 3) _vi_; 4) _ti_; 5) _ci_; 6) _si_ rifless.; 7) _lo, la, li, le_ accusativi; 8) _si_ impersonale; 9) _ne_.
> 
> per appurare se quest'ordine è davvero così rigido.



Queste "regole", purtroppo, sono state stilate con chissà quali criteri (non è il caso di aggiungere parolacce ). Che senso ha fare un elenco di questo tipo? Mi spiego: non solo non si capisce cosa sia quel "ci" o quel "vi", ma i pronomi non si possono combinare né tutti insieme e a volte non sono compatibili tra di loro.


Il "ne", per esempio. Di che "ne" si parla? Del clitico che sostituisce il partitivo, l'argomento o quello che sostituisce il moto da luogo?

Ricordo perfettamente che in testi fino ai primi del Novecento è possibile trovare "ne + pronomi atoni diretti" dove "ne" sta per "da lì".

Per es. Ne lo tolse -> lo tolse da lì.

Non ricordo se era D'Annunzio, ma è facile comunque trovarne altri esempi in rete.
Per es. Fogazzaro: _Mise il capo al  finestrino e non *ne lo tolse* più fino a Porto Ceresio
_ 
O, in Lezioni di storia della letteratura italiana... del Finzi:
_Nel '47 a Venezia un coraggioso discorso sulla censura austriaca lo fa chiudere in carcere insieme a Daniele Manin; il popolo esultante, alla 
prima e per allora effimera aura di libertà, *ne lo trasse *nel '48, e nel '49 il letterato divenne uomo di Stato... 
_ 
Che poi non lo usi più nessuno è un'altra questione: grammaticalmente è ineccepibile.

Addirittura, sempre nel Finzi, c'è pure la combinazione "ne + p.diretti" dove "ne" sta per "di questa cosa/*di-dal* fare questa cosa":

_e al Varchi, che dice come [...] bisognava tratto tratto rimescolarsi colla feccia del popolazzo di Firenze_ (sante parole ). _II Giordani, allora gran dittatore del gusto letterario,* ne lo *sconsigliò_ (lo sconsigliò dal fare ciò)_, e il Leopardi dichiarò acquietarsi alla sua sentenza_.


Mah...


----------



## Necsus

Dalla discussione 'Senza che ci se ne accorgesse /ce se ne accorgesse...' 


			
				Stiannu said:
			
		

> Grazie! Gulp. Sembra non esserci una risposta chiara...


In effetti non c'è. Ma se non altro le possibilità sono state ristrette a 'ce se ne' e 'ci se ne'.


----------



## Blackman

Con tutto il rispetto, _ce se ne accorge_ non si può sentire, entrambi i miei orecchi lo rifiutano. Sempre e comunque _ce ne si accorge, _confesso, a prescindere da ogni considerazione grammaticale. Non so perché.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Per quel che può valere, io invece non riesco neppure a immaginare di dire qualcosa di diverso da "Ci se ne accorge". 

GS


----------



## Necsus

Ho riaperto questa discussione per rispondere a Stiannu che ne aveva iniziata una gemella, ora chiusa. E Black, Giorgio, ovviamente non posso essere d'accordo con voi. Ma la discussione è abbastanza lunga e articolata, e secondo me non c'è bisogno di altre testimonianze sugli usi personali, già abbastanza numerose, come per altro le varie attestazioni sulla validità delle diverse soluzioni, ma eventualmente di altre proposte oggettivamente valide e riconosciute, se ne esistono.


----------



## fabinn

Blackman said:


> Con tutto il rispetto, _ce se ne accorge_ non si può sentire, entrambi i miei orecchi lo rifiutano.


Infatti secondo me è sbagliata, anzi, sbagliatissima: perché se è vero che c'è la particella "ne", dovrebbe essere soltanto la particella che sta davanti a "ne" a modificarsi in "ce", oppure "se", non tutto quello che sta davanti!!
"Ci accorgiamo" "Ce ne accorgiamo" - ok
"Ci si fa una ragione" - "Ce ne si fa una ragione" - ok
perché il "ci" davanti a "ne" diventa "ce", è uguale a "ce ne facciamo una ragione", ma anche:
"Ci se ne fa una ragione" è ok, e soltanto il "si" anteposto a "ne" diventa "se".
Mai in italiano "Ce se ne fa una ragione", a meno che non siamo a Roma, evidentemente!
Tra "Ci se ne accorge" e "Ce ne si accorge", entrambi corretti secondo me, la scelta varia in base alle regioni (in Toscana è la prima).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Citazione parziale di fabinn:

_Tra "Ci se ne accorge" e "Ce ne si accorge", entrambi corretti secondo me, la scelta varia in base alle regioni (in Toscana è la prima)._

E, strano a dirsi, anche da noi in Emilia. Posso tirare un sospiro di sollievo.

Grazie, fabinn.

GS


----------



## Necsus

fabinn said:


> Infatti secondo me è sbagliata, anzi, sbagliatissima: [...]
> "Ci se ne fa una ragione" è ok, e soltanto il "si" anteposto a "ne" diventa "se".
> Mai in italiano "Ce se ne fa una ragione", a meno che non siamo a Roma, evidentemente!
> Tra "Ci se ne accorge" e "Ce ne si accorge", entrambi corretti secondo me, la scelta varia in base alle regioni (in Toscana è la prima).


Francamente io eviterei di essere così categorico, sia nel bocciare alcune possibilità che nel promuoverne altre. Nel riaprire la discussione ho detto che queste si erano ridotte a 'ce se ne' e 'ci se ne', in quanto concordo con questa precedente autorevole citazione, fra le altre, secondo la quale il _si_ (impersonale o riflessivo che sia) non può essere collocato in ultima posizione, la quale risulta essere appannaggio del _ne_:


giovannino said:


> _Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione:_
> 1) _mi_; 2) _gli, le_, dativi; 3) _vi_; 4) _ti_; 5) _ci_; 6) _si_ rifless.; 7) _lo, la, li, le_ accusativi; 8) _si_ impersonale; 9) _*ne*_.


E lo stesso dicasi per 'ce se ne', di cui francamente mi sfugge davvero la romanità, a meno che non si voglia ridicolmente alludere al fatto che in roman*esco* il _ci_ è pronunciato _ce _[e nun _ce_ vonno sta'/stà! ]. A questo proposito voglio riportare un'altra citazione autorevole, di Aldo Gabrielli, che mi sembra sia stato soltanto menzionato nei post che hanno contribuito finora alla discussione. Dal 'Dizionario linguistico moderno' [401]: 


> "[...] Davanti a _se ne_ sórge a vòlte qualche incertézza nell'uso di quéste particèlle; si dève dire, p. es., _mi se ne_ o _me se ne_ [...]ecc.? «È chiaro» afférma giustamente l'UGOLINI «che anche in quésto caso il comportamento della vocale deve essere quello della serie precedente. [...] bisognerà dire e scrivere _me se ne_, _te se ne_, _ve se ne_ (con tutti e tre gli _e_ alla finale: [...])». Altri esèmpi: [...], «Non *ce se ne* ricorda mai», [...], e sim. || Lo stésso può dirsi per _ce ne_: [...] || Si riscóntra qualche eccezióne a quésta règola nell'uso popolare toscano, dóve ricórrono le fórme *mi ce ne, gli se ne, ecc*.: «Per ogni maglia ripresa gli se ne strappava due» (FUCINI). Ma són fórme da non seguire".


(MODS, di più davvero non potevo omettere) Ma la conclusione, che può valere anche per la nostra sequenza, mi sembra l'indicazione più saggia da seguire: 





> "Cóme non són da seguire, conveniàmone, neppur le fórme corrètte _me ce ne, te ce ne_ e via dicèndo, ógni vòlta che è possibile evitarle; tutte quélle particèlle mésse in fila rèndono il perìodo pesante, pòco chiaro e pòco bèllo; si giri la frase, si dia un costrutto divèrso al perìodo, e sarà meglio".


Oh, è chiaro: questo per quanto riguarda l'italiano standard. Se poi si parla di preferenze regionali o personali, o di costrutti a nostro avviso superati dall'uso, ovviamente tutto è lecito, come sempre.


----------



## Blackman

Necsus said:


> E lo stesso dicasi per 'ce se ne', di cui francamente mi sfugge davvero la romanità, a meno che non si voglia ridicolmente alludere al fatto che in roman*esco* il _ci_ è pronunciato _ce _[e nun _ce_ vonno sta'/stà!


 
E' ridicolo, ne convengo, ma la ragione per la quale viene tanto difficile costruirlo in questo modo è con ogni probabilità proprio questa, almeno per me. Entra in conflitto anche con il _ce semo _con ogni altro _ce se_ della parlata romanesca. Questa è la reazione immediata, le raffinate considerazioni grammaticali arrivano con calma.

Comunque è una bellissima discussione....


----------



## fabinn

Necsus said:


> ....E lo stesso dicasi per 'ce se ne', di cui francamente mi sfugge davvero la romanità, a meno che non si voglia ridicolmente alludere al fatto che in roman*esco* il _ci_ è pronunciato _ce _[e nun _ce_ vonno sta'/stà! ]....


In effetti è proprio per quello  a costo di sembrare ridicolo!! A questo scopo ti ripropongo il link alla discussione dell'Accademia della Crusca già citato in questo stesso thread da pantarhei:
http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_7/interventi/2299.shtml
link che appare al terzo posto dopo aver digitato "ce se ne accorge" su google, subito dopo la nostra discussione, e subito prima di una domanda decisamente più drammatica: "Se il preservativo è rotto, come ci se ne accorge?" (ovvero, quando l'italiano serve a dirimere questioni di vita quotidiana)


----------



## Blackman

fabinn said:


> In effetti è proprio per quello  a costo di sembrare ridicolo!! A questo scopo ti ripropongo il link alla discussione dell'Accademia della Crusca già citato in questo stesso thread da pantarhei:
> http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_7/interventi/2299.shtml
> link che appare al terzo posto dopo aver digitato "ce se ne accorge" su google, subito dopo la nostra discussione, e subito prima di una domanda decisamente più drammatica: "Se il preservativo è rotto, come ci se ne accorge?" (ovvero, quando l'italiano serve a dirimere questioni di vita quotidiana)


 
Mi colpisce un commento di questo link:

_ ....Infine, per tranquillizzare gp et al., il «ci se ne» non víola alcuna regola (anche se -si sa- viene prima la lingua, e poi le regole)..._


----------



## Necsus

fabinn said:


> A questo scopo ti ripropongo il link alla discussione dell'Accademia della Crusca già citato in questo stesso thread da pantarhei


Perdonami, ma devo farti notare che non mi sembra molto costruttivo. Si dovrebbe partire dal presupposto che chi contribuisce a questo forum lo faccia dopo aver letto ciò che è stato detto (e citato) nei post precedenti, e proprio perché lo ha fatto ritenga di avere qualcosa da aggiungere. Quello _già_ citato è poi un intervento in un altro forum, che per quanto gestito e frequentato da persone estremamente competenti, sempre un forum rimane, dove vengono espresse convinzioni o riflessioni personali, al pari di questo. Fra l'altro, per inciso, quello del link è solo uno dei post che in quel forum contribuiscono alla discussione sul tema in oggetto, le cui conclusioni, se non ricordo male, erano che l'unica forma realmente corretta sarebbe 'ci se ne'. Ho la massima stima per il suddetto forum, che all'occasione frequento e consulto, ma in questo incerto caso ritengo sia utile tenere conto di quanto detto nella 'Grande Grammatica' e da un rinomato linguista (sia pure non professionista e datato), come Gabrielli.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma dai, penso che sia ora di abbassare un poco i toni! 
Credo che quando si parlava di autorevolezza maggiore o minore di un professore di letteratura si volesse solo dire che, dato che gli scrittori sono di solito i creatori della lingua (nulla togliendo all'espressioni popolari) è normale che io mi fiderei di uno scrittore che mi spieghi il contesto e il motivo di una sua scelta sintattica o stilistica. Fermo restando questo direi che è inutile discriminare i linguisti dagli studiosi di letteratura o dai grammatici o dai glottologi e così via. La lingua trova nella letteratura la sua esaltazione massima, e la letteratura trova nella lingua il suo veicolo fondamentale.


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Ma dai, penso che sia ora di abbassare un poco i toni!


E io penso che dire questa cosa quando non ce n'è motivo, visto che i toni non mi sembrano affatto alti, sia solo un modo per alzarli.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

touché (si può dire nel forum solo italiano )


----------



## arirossa

Scusate, ma questa risposta di De Rienzo secondo voi significa che si sta rimangiando tutto?


----------



## Blackman

E' un pochino stringata per capire se sostiene un uso o l'altro, ma è confortante.



arirossa said:


> Scusate, ma questa risposta di De Rienzo secondo voi significa che si sta rimangiando tutto?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mah. Ho dato un'occhiata al Treccani, che trattando il lemma "ci" mi informa: Quando forma gruppo con altri pronomi atoni, si pospone a mi, ti, gli, (mi ci metto, ti ci vuole, gli ci vorrebbe), e si antepone a si, se ne (ci si vede, non ci s'entra, noi ci se ne lava le mani) ... ... .

Dunque, per il Treccani la norma sarebbe "ci +se +ne". Il che mi consola perché io non saprei dire che questo.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Necsus said:


> Dalla discussione 'Senza che ci se ne accorgesse /ce se ne accorgesse...' In effetti non c'è. Ma se non altro le possibilità sono state ristrette a 'ce se ne' e 'ci se ne'.


----------



## Blackman

Scusa Nec, allega anche il _ce ne si accorge _mio e di De Rienzo....


----------



## Necsus

Black, non a caso ho riportato quel post, perché da quanto detto e citato nella discussione quelle risulterebbero essere le uniche possibilita' grammaticalmente ammesse.


----------



## flaze

H raggiunto fino al post 14 mi pare, prima di accorgermi che non avrei mai avuto una risposta definitiva.... cmq, per quanto riguarda l'assunto di chi dovremmo rivolgerci nel caso di dubbi linguistici, direi che i grammatici si dovrebbero (in un mondo ideale) informare dalla letteratura, e i docenti di letteratura farebbero bene a collaborare! Perlomeno, è quello che facciamo in inglese (non che non se ne dibatta... quello a voglia. Ma lasciar stare  )


----------

